# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Карвинг

## Alex

*Карвинг*
Карвинг от английского carving или curving (от carve или curve, что означает резать) — «резная работа», «резной орнамент». Карвингом называют резьбу по дереву, льду, камням, овощам, а также стиль катания на горных лыжах и сноуборде и даже способ долговременной химической укладки волос.
Карвинг в кулинарии — это фигурная резка по овощам и фруктам, которую сейчас широко используют повара самых разных ресторанов. 
Кулинарный карвинг по своей сути примитивная форма искусство скульптуры или гравирования по поверхности украшающих стол изделий из фруктов и овощей. 




> *Искусство украшения блюд*
> Искусство подачи и украшения блюд обращено, прежде всего, к вкусу и воображению конкретного человека, однако, чтобы ваше творение стало настоящим произведением искусства, оно должно соответствовать определенным правилам. Вот почему в этой области, как и во всех остальных, советы специалиста всегда являются определенной гарантией успеха. Умение сделать блюдо красивым – одна из составных частей кулинарии. Для этого используются украшения, выполненные из самых разнообразных продуктов (овощей, пряных трав, фруктов и т.д.). Эти украшения могут и сами представлять собой самостоятельные блюда: в первом случае это будут закуски, салаты или фрукты на десерт, во втором – просто украшения, которые располагают на тарелках либо на столе (обеденном или с холодными закусками). 
> *Примечание:*
> в кулинарии плодное тело растения называется фруктом, а остальные съедобные части растения — овощами.

----------


## Alex

*СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ КАРВИНГ — СУЩЕСТВЕННАЯ ЧАСТЬ СПОСОБОВ УКРАШЕНИЯ БЛЮД и ОФОРМЛЕНИЯ СТОЛА*
Красиво оформленное блюдо — важный элемент современного ежедневного и праздничного стола. Украшения преображают даже привычные блюда, всегда радуя детей и взрослых. И фигурная резьба по овощам и фруктам в этом немалое подспорье. 
Занимаясь карвингом, не надо забывать, что основная задача искусства повара — это приготовление хорошей еды, а не создание скульптурных сооружений. 
Рассматривая весьма сложные и тщательно исполненные изделия мастеров карвинга, всегда учитывайте, что они предназначены для украшения выставок или дорогих банкетных столов, т.е., как и цветы на столе, более предназначены для эстетического наслаждения, а не для употребления в пищу. Для домашней практики такое слишком дорого и трудоемко. 
Домашний карвинг на своей кухне вместе с детьми, как и другие совместные увлекательные домашние занятия, способствуют сплочению семьи и развитию у детей многих необходимых творческих и трудовых навыков. 




> *Из истории карвинга* 
> Карвинг, как искусство художественной резки по овощам и фруктам, зародился много столетий назад в перенаселенной Юго-Восточной Азии, как необходимое средство украшения скудного, преимущественно растительного, домашнего стола. И за тысячи лет стал частью национальных традиций. Мастера карвинга передавали свои знания по наследству.
> Население исторической Европы, имевшее достаточное количество самых разнообразных и полноценных продуктов (домашние животные, красная, мелкая и пернатая дичь, рыба, морепродукты, зерновые, овощи и др.) в излишнем украшении блюд не нуждалось. Здесь даже на столах королей в первую очередь были важны полноценность исходных продуктов, вкус и насыщаемость блюд. 
> Проходя через столетия, в каждой из восточноазиатских стран карвинг постепенно приобретал свои особые черты, зачастую существенно отличаясь друг от друга. 
> Весьма схожи между собой техники мастеров Китая и Японии — там принято вырезать изображения иероглифов, людей и животных с использованием трафаретов и выемок. Это могут быть традиционные рисунки с драконами, поздравительные надписи и боевые сцены. 
> А вот в государственной символике Таиланда повсеместно присутствует орхидея. Поэтому именно тайские мастера предпочитают вырезать из фруктов и овощей разнообразные цветочные композиции. Они используют тонкий и узкий так называемый "тайский" нож в сочетании с резцами разной формы. 
> Китайской технике карвинга, использующей трафареты, выемки и формочки, обучиться легче, но в ней нет той утонченности и изысканности, которой можно достичь с помощью тайской ручной работы ножом и резцами. 
> Различают европейский и азиатский карвинг. Европейский гораздо проще, он подразумевает нарезку украшений из местных фруктов и овощей – моркови, свеклы, лука, редиса, огурцов, сладкого перца.
> 
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Красиво! А есть это не хочется.

----------


## Alex

*Инструменты для карвинга*
Перед тем как приступить к непосредственному изготовлению выбранного вами украшения, позаботьтесь о том, чтобы у вас под рукой были необходимые для этого инструменты. Они достаточно просты и удачно дополнят стандартный набор кухонной утвари. 
Самый полный набор включает острые ножи, ножницы, так называемые парижские картофельные ложки (круглые, с острыми режущими краями), яйцерезку, нож для снятия цедры с цитрусовых, специальные приспособления для выемок, для удаления сердцевины яблока, несколько металлических формочек для печенья и насадок для кондитерского пакета или шприца, а также кисточку. Пусть вас не смущает этот длинный перечень – чаще всего речь идет об инструментах, которые можно легко приобрести в любом специализированном магазине. 




> Для карвинга в продаже имеются разнообразные наборы режущих инструментов. 
> 
> Продажи наборов для карвинга идут не слишком успешно. Это и понятно - в умелых руках достаточно обычного ножа, а неумейке никакой набор не поможет. Да и цены на качественные наборы и отдельный инструмент кусаются. И все адекватные потенциальные покупатели это прекрасно понимают.  
>  Очень удобный для карвинга небольшой "тайский нож" 
> Такую форму легко придать лезвию любого подходящего ножа. Имея всего один нож с такой формой лезвия, вы сможете создавать на своей кухне практически все чудеса карвинга. 
> 
> Для эффективного пользования таким набором надо иметь множество профессиональных навыков, постоянно подкрепляемых ежедневной практикой. 
> Небольшой тайский нож - самый важный инструмент для карвинга. 
> Необходим для выполнения самых сложных узоров на мелких овощах и фруктах. 
> ...

----------


## Alex

> Высечка для яблок необходима для удаления сердцевины из целого яблока, а также для изготовления ножек для грибочков из картофеля. Круглые высечки с ровными или волнистыми краями. Маленькие высечки с ровными краями пригодятся для вырезания сердцевины из ананасовых кружочков, или серединок из яблочных кружочков. Больше высечки с ровными или волнистыми краями нужны для срезания края с кожицей с кружочков крупных фруктов, таких как яблоки или ананасы, для вырезания мякоти из апельсиновых или грейпфрутовых кружков, кругов из хлеба или масла.
> 
> Маленькие формочки для выпечки служат для вырезания небольших фигурок из пластинок корнеплодов или клубней, сладкого перца, вареного яичного белка, желе, масла, марципана или глазури. Принадлежности и специальные приспособления для украшения блюд. Это различные приспособления, которые используются лишь для немногих украшений или кулинарных приемов. 
>  Яйцерезка – разрезает яйцо на круглые или овальные дольки. А также на кубики. 
>  Яйцерезка для разделения яйца на шесть частей
> Яблокорезка разрезает яблоко на одинаковые дольки, одновременно удаляя  
> сердцевину.
>  Кондитерский мешочек с наконечниками. 
> Служит для украшения блюд и выпечки различными наполнителями – кремом, сливками, маслом, пастами. В зависимости от формы наконечника получаются самые разнообразные украшения. 
> ...




*ПОМНИТЕ* - максимальная достигаемая острота зависит только от качества стали. 
Не обольщайтесь, если фирма-изготовитель указана в Германии. Это ее офис зарегистрировали в Германии, а производят опять-таки в юго-восточной Азии, экономя и на оплате труда, и на качестве стали. 
У настоящего германского производителя обязательно указано «Solingen» (на русском «Золинген») - тогда это знаменитая золингенская твердая сталь, и вам крупно повезло. Она непревзойденна по возможной остроте и будет служить вечно. Впрочем, и это клеймо может оказаться поддельным.

----------


## vova230

Вот только сообщение про инструменты может лучше было в "Рукоделие" переместить?

----------


## Alex

*ХРИЗАНТЕМА из пекинской капусты.*



> *У кочана пекинской капусты весом от 300 до 700 г удаляем рыхлые листья и обрезаем верхнюю часть кочана, оставив около 12-15 см.* 
> *Работаем карбовочным желобковым ножом овального или треугольного сечения.*  
> *Сделаем по толстым прожилкам листьев срезы разной длины, направляя нож от верхнего среза листа к основанию капусты. Начало среза делаем потоньше. По мере приближения к кочерыжке углубляем нож в капусту.* 
> *Не дорезав 1,5-2 см до кочерыжки, удалим вырезанные большие листья. Если лист держится крепко – сделаем небольшим ножом несколько насечек.* 
> *Последующие ряды листьев прорезаем тем же способом, укорачивая длину лепестков хризантемы к середине. Если края лепестков будут достаточно тонкие, то затем в холодной воде они свернуться в кольца или красиво изогнутся.		
> Положим "хризантему" в ледяную воду на полчаса. Изделие приобретёт изящную форму. Вырежем пару зеленых "листьев" из огурца и сделаем композицию на блюде с салатом или различной нарезкой.*

----------


## Alex

*ЛИЛИЯ из огурца* 



> *Отрежем от огурца кусочек размером 7-8 см, подрезав хвостик. Сделаем срез в форме листочка, не дорезая до нижнего края заготовки.* 
> *Делать другие листочки, с небольшим расстоянием между ними, обходя заготовку по кругу.*
> *Ножом делаем срез по кругу толщиной 1-2 мм, создавя площадку для вырезания следующего ряда. лепестков.*
> *Овальным ножом делаем следующий ряд лепестков в шахматном порядке относительно предыдущего ряда. Снова подрезаем площадку для следующего уровня лепестков. Сделайте столько рядов, сколько позволит размер заготовки.* 
> *Нуазеткой или ножом выскребем сердцевину огурца, создав достаточно места для размещения в центре цветка сердцевины.* 
> *Подрежем ножницами листики, создадим на концах треугольную форму. Опустить цветок на несколько минут в ледяную воду – и он красиво раскроется.*
> *Из моркови, тыквы или редиса сделаем сердцевину подходящего размера. Декоративно оформим ее надрезами.* 
> *Вставить сердцевину в цветок. Можно укрепить на зубочистку. 
> Наденем лилию на веточку с листьями или на крашеную деревянную палочку для шашлыка. Листья к ней также можно вырезать из огурца.*

----------


## Alex

*ШИШКА из моркови* 



> *Почистим плотную морковь диаметром не менее 3 см, отрежем прямой кусочек размером 8-12 см. Ножом сделаем будущей шишке квадратный «хвост». Далее придадим ему овальную форму*
> *Обработав ножом заготовку по кругу, придадим толстому концу шишки округлую форму и подготовим площадку для вырезания первого ряда чешуек.*
> *Толстый конец заготовки разделим визуально на 6 частей, вырежем 6 чешуек-лепестков по кругу. Глубина прореза 2-3 мм.*
> *Ножом сделаем срез по конусу (углубляя конец ножа на 2-3 мм) под чешуйками, оформляя объемный рисунок первого ряда, создав этим площадку для следующего ряда чешуек.* 
> *В шахматном порядке относительно предыдущего ряда вырезаем следующий ряд. Вновь подрезаем площадку для следующего ряда чешуек. Делаем столько рядов, сколько позволит размер заготовки.*
> *Опускаем шишку на 10-15 минут в ледяную воду – она немного раскроется и затвердеет.*






*КАЛЛЫ из острого перца* 



> *СОВЕТ. Если перец жжет руки после работы – тщательно вымойте их и протрите их растительным маслом.*
> *Берем острый перец чили красный или зеленый. 
> 2. Разрезаем по длине от плодоножки до кончика.*
> *Аккуратно обрезаем вокруг плодоножки мякоть. Семена должны остаться на плодоножке.*
> *Развернем перец, сполоснем в холодной воде и придадим заготовке форму цветка калла.*
> *Делаем на развороте будущего цветка дырочку и аккуратно вставляем в нее плодоножку с семенами.* 
> *Вырезаем листья из любого зеленого продукта (огурец или др.) и создаем фигурную композицию.*

----------


## Alex

*Праздничный «букет» из пекинской капусты* 



> *Взять средний кочан китайской (пекинской) капусты.* 
> *Отрезать верхнюю рыхлую часть.* 
> *Традиционно резьба по овощам (карвинг) выполняется при помощи специальных ножей разнообразной формы. Например, такие хризантемы вырезаются карбовочным ножом в форме желобка. Но можно приспособить простой подручный инструмент — крышку от консервной банки из-под оливок, которую нужно согнуть пополам, чтобы получился овальный желобок. Края получившегося желобка не слишком острые, но всё же надо не забывать об осторожности. Надо приспособиться держать его максимально удобно, не касаясь краёв.* 
> *Взять желобок указанным образом и прорезать длинные бороздки вдоль твёрдой части кочана. Сначала желобок должен входить не очень глубоко. Ближе к основанию надо направлять его глубже внутрь.* 
> *Не доходя примерно 2 см до конца листа надо остановиться. Вынуть желобок и вырезать лепесток рядом. Сначала на одном листе помещается 3—5 лепестков.* 
> *Приподнять готовые лепестки и аккуратно отрезать маленькими ножницами оставшиеся части листа, если они сами не отделились в процессе вырезания лепестков.* 
> *Вынуть остаток листа.* 
> *Продолжать выполнять те же операции. Придерживая готовые лепестки и выбирая самый наружный (из оставшихся) лист, вырезать лепестки желобком. Лепестки будут становиться всё короче.* 
> *Вырезать лепестки, пока это возможно. Самую серединку можно подрезать и расправить. Вот такой цветок получается через 15—20 минут работы (каждый следующий — всё быстрее и легче). Теперь цветок надо положить на полчаса в очень холодную воду, а лучше, в воду со льдом. Цветок сильнее раскроется и лепестки больше изогнутся. 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Парусник» из дыни и арбуза*



> *1. Для придания "паруснику" устойчивости плоско срежьте боковую часть дыни. 
> 2. Разрежьте дыню пополам, удалите семена. Нижняя часть будет корпусом "парусника". 
> 3. Верхнюю часть нарежьте ломтиками (примерно по 1 см), затем ломтики разрежьте пополам. 
> 4. Разложите ломтики на "носу" и "корме", как показано на фото. 
> 5. Из тонкого ломтика арбуза сделайте "парус" и установите в центре дыни при помощи шпажки. 
> 6. В середину дыни положите виноград или другие ягоды. 
> 7. По краям блюда выложите кусочки мякоти арбуза.*





*Цветок из мандарина*



> * 1. Кончиком ножа намечаем на кожуре мандарина неглубокие царапины, разделив его таким образом на 6 равных частей. После этого ножом аккуратно надрезаем кожуру по этим царапинам, не доходя до мякоти. Лепестки аккуратно отгибаем от поверхности, не отделяя их полностью. 
> 2. На лепестке делаем прорезь, как показано на фото. 
> 3. Повторяем это с другими лепестками. Вырезанные части не выбрасываем. 
> 4. Мелкие вырезанные лепестки собираем в цветок и вставляем в верхушку мандарина. Разрезаем небольшую виноградину пополам и с помощью зубочистки прикрепляем ее наверху в центре маленького цветка, лепестки которого она будет удерживать. 
> Помещаем цветок из мандарина в праздничную композицию.*

----------


## Alex

*АРБУЗ в технике карвинга* *Главное - острота ножа с маленьким узким лезвием*




> *1. Подготовить арбуз, срезав часть корки, как указано на фото. Вырезать одну половину первого лепестка. Для украшения сделать на половинке лепестка плиссировку и небольшой вырез на краю.   
> 2. Продолжить оформлять следующие лепестки. 
> 3. Завершить первый ряд лепестков. 
> 4. Вырезать небольшое декоративное отверстие. 
> 5. Начать вырезать второй ряд лепестков. Этот ряд делается с более открытыми лепестками. 
> 6. Довести до завершения второй ряд лепестков. 
> 7. Вырезаем третий ряд лепестков и кое-где делаем заготовки для последующего оформления бутонов. 
> 8. Вырезаем из заготовок готовые бутоны. 
> Немного заготовок оставим для вырезания звезд (пункт 13). 
> ...

----------


## Alex

> *15. Торжественно подать арбуз на стол, повернув к восхищенным зрителям самой красивой получившейся стороной.
> 
> ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ: два-три изрезанных арбуза, изучение приемов оформления элементов просмотром фотографий чужих работ - и вы уже великий мастер по карвинг-нарезке арбузов.*




*Вариант оформления арбуза*

----------

